# Belly Buttons- Are you an innie or an outie



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

All innies in this house

OK, we've covered religion, earlobes, jobs, pics of ourselves, belly buttons, and so forth.....what could we possibly poll next, lol!

Shoe size?


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

earlobes?? Must have missed that one!

I'm an innie!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL! What a weird poll...

INNIE!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

ha ok shoe size is next  and don't forget hair color... and have you ever dyed your hair.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I never heard of that until a sister-in-law mentioned it.
She is a Registered Nurse.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Innie....

But if you start a poll about circumsized or uncircumsized, I'm opting out....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> ha ok shoe size is next  and don't forget hair color... and have you ever dyed your hair.


Shoe size = 13

And yes, what they say is true......

Guys with big feet....

....wear big shoes....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL! Even I hadn't thought of that. I think I'd opt out of that, too. LOL


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I haven't seen mine since I had kids. It's hidden in all the mush


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh is it? Well I have huge feet. What does that mean?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Charlie06 said:


> I haven't seen mine since I had kids. It's hidden in all the mush


lol

gross


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh is it? Well I have huge feet. What does that mean?


You also wear big shoes....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My next poll is what kind of undies- anonymous of course! LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> My next poll is what kind of undies- anonymous of course! LOL


Sheer thongs....pink, of course...

Oh wait....anonymous?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I vote for *none*


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Sheer thongs....pink, of course...
> 
> Oh wait....anonymous?


Don't tick off your wife, or she'll post the pics


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you seen the "Curb Your Enthusiasm" about the no fly zone. Laughed so hard I thought I would wet my pants.... Anybody?


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine's an innie. It's also an amazing belly button lint collector.  I'm saving it to knit a sweater.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Sheer thongs....pink, of course...
> 
> Oh wait....anonymous?


:worthless


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you kidding me? After two children and gaining over 60 pounds with each (lots of fluid by the time I left the hospital I was almost back to the starting weight) you ask if I have an innie or an outie? The question would be, "Do you still have a belly button?"


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Innie here!:wavey:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Am I the only outie? I was an innie and then after my first baby that was the end of that.

These sillie and informative polls are fun...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

yup I like silly polls!


----------

